# faire evoluer son mac



## calle8 (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, pour beaucoup de raisons j'envisage de passer sur mac, mais je n'ai pas tres bien compris si il est possible de faire evoluer le imac g5 (par exemple changer la carte graphique, mettre plus de ram, changer le disque dur) apres quelques temps.
Merci !


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2004)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, pour beaucoup de raisons j'envisage de passer sur mac, mais je n'ai pas tres bien compris si il est possible de faire evoluer le imac g5 (par exemple changer la carte graphique, mettre plus de ram, changer le disque dur) apres quelques temps.
> Merci !



Salut. 

Oui c'est possible évidement sauf pour le couple carte mère/carte graphique. Sinon tu peux tout changer toi même sans faire sauter la garantie, le DD, la ram, le lecteur et même l'écran.


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue su rmacgé 

par contre sur mac la fréquence de changement du matériel sur mac est plus lente que sur pc


----------



## Tangi (1 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Oui c'est possible évidement sauf pour le couple carte mère/carte graphique. Sinon tu peux tout changer toi même sans faire sauter la garantie, le DD, la ram, le lecteur et même l'écran.


Salut,
Tu ne peux pas changer un lecteur Combo par un lecteur Superdrive par contre, si ????


----------



## MarcMame (1 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> même l'écran.


Tu m'expliqueras comment tu fais pour changer l'écran d'un *iMac G5* (ou n'importe quel iMac d'ailleurs) et sans faire sauter la garantie ! Parce que sinon, jaipatoukompri


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Tu ne peux pas changer un lecteur Combo par un lecteur Superdrive par contre, si ????



Bah si, du moins je crois l'avoir lu, les superdrive "slim" sont dispo à la vente je crois.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'expliqueras comment tu fais pour changer l'écran d'un *iMac G5* (ou n'importe quel iMac d'ailleurs) et sans faire sauter la garantie ! Parce que sinon, jaipatoukompri



Ouah trop facile...   
Je sais pas en fait, je me disais que changer la dalle était possible, avec la fameuse politique du "do it yourself" d'apple, idem il me semblait l'avoir lu, j'affirme rien, je me trompe probablement.


----------



## piro (2 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas en fait, je me disais que changer la dalle était possible, avec la fameuse politique du "do it yourself" d'apple, idem il me semblait l'avoir lu, j'affirme rien, je me trompe probablement.



mais si c est vrai 
dixit la pomme elle même 
Lien vers la pomme
la partie que tu changes quand tu remplace l ecran s appelle Midplane

Les notices


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2004)

Quasiment toutes les pièces de l'iMac G5 sont interchangeables par l'utilisateur. C'est la grande nouveauté apporté par l'iMac G5. Cependant, c'est à condition de recevoir une pièce de rechange de la part d'Apple.

 Ensuite, dans les faits il faut savoir que la carte graphique est soudée à la carte mère. Les seules pièces changeables par l'utilisateur sans problème avec la garantie sont : la mémoire vive, le disque dur et la lecteur optique. Je prends pas en compte l'ajout d'une carte wifi qui est aussi prévu et disponible à la configuration à l'achat.

 Maintenant, rien n'empêche de s'imaginer qu'Apple proposera dans le futur des upgrades pour ces machines. A moins que les constructeurs de cartes accélératrices s'en charge. Enfin bref, tout ça reste du rêve et mieux s'en tenir aux deux premiers paragraphes. J'espère que tu y vois plus clair


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> mais si c est vrai
> dixit la pomme elle même
> Lien vers la pomme
> la partie que tu changes quand tu remplace l ecran s appelle Midplane
> ...


Pardonne moi mais nous ne devons pas avoir la même définition de *midplane*. Pour moi, c'est la carte mère. Rien à voir avec l'écran qui n'est d'ailleurs absolument pas cité dans ton premier lien.


----------



## calle8 (3 Décembre 2004)

Me voila eclaire, merci pour vos infos !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pardonne moi mais nous ne devons pas avoir la même définition de *midplane*. Pour moi, c'est la carte mère. Rien à voir avec l'écran qui n'est d'ailleurs absolument pas cité dans ton premier lien.



si !
lcd display ,c'est écrit!


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si !
> lcd display ,c'est écrit!


Exact, de toute façon il s'agit d'un remplacement standard (comme le midplane), pas d'une évolution possible comme le pose la question originale.


----------

